# Honda 2000i inverter generator



## chuckster (Feb 16, 2013)

I thought some people might be interested in this. I purchased the Honda 2000i generator yesterday and hooked it up this morning to see what it would do. I wanted it to run my large refrigerator freezer, my pellet stove, TV and a three way lamp which has a 150 watt bulb in it. I hooked everything up and it didn't even rev up and try to work harder in economy mode. Just ran along  super quiet and didn't bog down at all. Sometime I'll have to keep plugging more stuff in just to see when it will start working hard. First pull starting and rated at about 9 hours per gallon I am one happy camper. It surpassed all my expectations.
Not bragging but just thought that if anyone out there was thinking of buying a generator they might be interested in reading this. It cost $192.00.


----------



## madge69 (Feb 16, 2013)

Typo?  Should be roughly $2000.


----------



## madge69 (Feb 16, 2013)

Typo?  I meant $1000...I think.   Now I'm not sure.


----------



## glenc0322 (Feb 16, 2013)

$192.00  that is way to cheap for a honda


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 16, 2013)

$1192.00


----------



## chuckster (Feb 16, 2013)

No mistake. This guy is 2000 watts weighs 48 pounds and is mainly made for campers but as far as I'm concerned it works just great in my house. $192.00.


----------



## paulm81 (Feb 16, 2013)

chuckster said:


> No mistake. This guy is 2000 watts weighs 48 pounds and is mainly made for campers but as far as I'm concerned it works just great in my house. $192.00.


Where did you get it from? They are great little machines, but new ones are normally a little over a grand. If it's a genuine Honda, I'd grab one in a second for $192!


----------



## imacman (Feb 16, 2013)

chuckster said:


> No mistake.............$192.00.


You need to tell the members where to get a brand new Honda 2000i for $192.


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 16, 2013)

chuckster said:


> No mistake. This guy is 2000 watts weighs 48 pounds and is mainly made for campers but as far as I'm concerned it works just great in my house. $192.00.


 
Did you buy it off the back of a truck? 

No way a Genuine Honda 2000i sells for $192.00


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 16, 2013)

paulm81 said:


> Where did you get it from? They are great little machines, but new ones are normally a little over a grand. If it's a genuine Honda, I'd grab one in a second for $192!


Sign  me up for about 30 of them at this price please!


----------



## chuckster (Feb 16, 2013)

My mistake. Please except my stupidity. It cost 992.00


----------



## glenc0322 (Feb 16, 2013)

chuckster said:


> My mistake. Please except my stupidity. It cost 992.00


 
thats more like it but now that we cleared up the price good luck with the genny  it will last a long time if you take care of it


----------



## Defiant (Feb 16, 2013)

That is still a good price for that unit


----------



## imacman (Feb 16, 2013)

Defiant said:


> That is still a good price for that unit


There are quite a few places online that will sell it for that.  There's one that even has free shipping.


----------



## will711 (Feb 16, 2013)

chuckster said:


> My mistake. Please except my stupidity. It cost 992.00


 
In my best state trooper voice "Have you been drinking sir ? "

Nice price enjoy


----------



## gfreek (Feb 16, 2013)

Good price, good unit, for awhile Honda was not letting dealers such as Northern Tool advertise prices, but see more now..


----------



## lbcynya (Feb 16, 2013)

Paid $850 for mine a few years back.  Was a no brainer.  

Tip- put a kill-a-watt meter to see how many watts (Volt Amps is even better) and never exceed 80% of either rating...


----------



## chuckster (Feb 16, 2013)

will711 said:


> In my best state trooper voice "Have you been drinking sir ? "
> 
> Nice price enjoy


Well to tell the truth I have had a couple of beers but I owe my mistake more to the fact that at 77 years I'm just plain losing losing it. AH THE GOLDEN YEARS


----------



## Stevekng (Feb 16, 2013)

imacman said:


> There are quite a few places online that will sell it for that. There's one that even has free shipping.


 I paid $995 two years ago at a Honda outdoor power retailer. Love the thing.


----------



## will711 (Feb 16, 2013)

chuckster said:


> Well to tell the truth I have had a couple of beers but I owe my mistake more to the fact that at 77 years I'm just plain losing losing it. AH THE GOLDEN YEARS


 
You're not losing it  Rock on


----------



## Stevekng (Feb 16, 2013)

Age has nothing to do with it. There's just too much information to absorb out there.


----------



## chuckster (Feb 16, 2013)

will711 said:


> You're not losing it  Rock on


God Will I like the way you think. I'm going to have another beer (the new Bud Black Crown) and then I'm going to try my best to rock on. Getting harder to rock on every year though.


----------



## will711 (Feb 16, 2013)

chuckster said:


> God Will I like the way you think. I'm going to have another beer (the new Bud Black Crown) and then I'm going to try my best to rock on. Getting harder to rock on every year though.


 
If you're having another Beer I'm having one too and as a matter of fact  it's gonna be a Black Crown got one as a free sample today so here's to you  You are only as old as you let yourself think you are


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 16, 2013)

I've had mine for 6-7 years now... just don't let it sit with fuel in it for a long period of time.  Those hondas are kick ass, but those carbs are tempramental.  Mine will run the A/C all all the accessories on my little RV, (but not the microwave and AC at same time).  Love it and would buy another one again.  Thing runs forever on a tank of fuel.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Most local shops will try to match internet pricing if you ask them to. They can't always but they can and will usually do better if pushed. My theory is I'd rather buy local and pay a bit more, and then I have no problem taking the product back to the local place for service. I tell 'em that too. I'm not looking to kill 'em on a deal, just take care of me and I'll be back. Works most every time. EU2000i's go for $1000 to $1050 when sold for best price. I love EU2000i's, IMHO, the best small generator made. Yamaha is comparable too but they don't have the market that Honda has. I can't say enough about Honda's little gem.  There are some very neat accessories as well.  Look into an extended run fuel tank.  The damned things will run for days with no attention setup that way.


----------



## chuckster (Feb 17, 2013)

will711 said:


> If you're having another Beer I'm having one too and as a matter of fact it's gonna be a Black Crown got one as a free sample today so here's to you  You are only as old as you let yourself think you are


So how was the Black Crown Will. I'm going to stick with it. Darn good beer. Thanks to lifting many pellet bags I can still carry a case of beer so liquor store here I come. Black Crown it is then to HD for 15 bags of Stove Chow at $3.92 a bag.


----------



## will711 (Feb 17, 2013)

chuckster said:


> So how was the Black Crown Will. I'm going to stick with it. Darn good beer. Thanks to lifting many pellet bags I can still carry a case of beer so liquor store here I come. Black Crown it is then to HD for 15 bags of Stove Chow at $3.92 a bag.


 
I liked it, a change from my normal swill  and at 6% alcohol a bit more of a kick  Nice price on the Chow.


----------



## Stevekng (Feb 17, 2013)

will711 said:


> I liked it, a change from my normal swill and at 6% alcohol a bit more of a kick Nice price on the Chow.


 Not another thread morphed into a beer buddy rant!


----------



## chuckster (Feb 17, 2013)

Stevekng said:


> Not another thread morphed into a beer buddy rant!


Nothing like having a good beer buddy.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 18, 2013)

Northern Tool has the Honda EU 2kw inverter generator for 999 & free shipping


----------



## briansol (Feb 18, 2013)

This got to 2 pages without the champion being mentioned? ?????

Nice buy.  Can't go wrong with the honda invertor.
now, get a 2nd one and the bridge kit and a tranfer switch and a roof/house to kepe them in the elements away from your house so you don't die of CO.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 18, 2013)

Honda makes 2 EU 2kw units, one stand alone EU 2000i and one you can use the parallel kit on with 30amp outlet, EU2000i Companion.



briansol said:


> This got to 2 pages without the champion being mentioned? ?????


 You mean "companion" as in Honda EU generators or "Champion" generators ??


----------



## chuckster (Feb 18, 2013)

briansol said:


> This got to 2 pages without the champion being mentioned? ?????
> 
> Nice buy. Can't go wrong with the honda invertor.
> now, get a 2nd one and the bridge kit and a tranfer switch and a roof/house to kepe them in the elements away from your house so you don't die of CO.


Built a little house for it. I hooked her up and just the one will do everything I want it to do.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks good , like the cart, ready to go..


----------



## briansol (Feb 18, 2013)

nice, well done sir


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 18, 2013)

I have 2 of these with a joiner kit .Had them 9yrs now hard to believe they still make the same model. A word of caution you can damage things running eco throttle ,like air cond. ,fridge ,freezer, micro .Things that draw a lot on start up .Ran mine 20 hrs a day for 6 days straight. If you run them hard they get 4hrs per gal.not bad !


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 19, 2013)

rwthomas1 said:


> Most local shops will try to match internet pricing if you ask them to. They can't always but they can and will usually do better if pushed. My theory is I'd rather buy local and pay a bit more, and then I have no problem taking the product back to the local place for service. I tell 'em that too. I'm not looking to kill 'em on a deal, just take care of me and I'll be back. Works most every time. EU2000i's go for $1000 to $1050 when sold for best price. I love EU2000i's, IMHO, the best small generator made. Yamaha is comparable too but they don't have the market that Honda has. I can't say enough about Honda's little gem.  There are some very neat accessories as well.  Look into an extended run fuel tank.  The damned things will run for days with no attention setup that way.



Where do you see Extended run fuel tank ????

I cant find it 

Will keep looking 

I own 2 of these


Never mind found it wise sales  6 gal runs two gen  169.99 
Will order one


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 19, 2013)

No reason to mention the champion. It is a different machine for a different market, I have one, and would love a honda eu2000i for the smaller loads. 220v vs. 110v is an issue.


----------



## briansol (Feb 19, 2013)

Not the big one... champ has an eu2000 direct competitor now for 399
http://www.ebay.com/itm/73538i-Cham...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e20e656


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 19, 2013)

It's even red. There used to be another competitor named Kipor?


----------



## nate379 (Feb 19, 2013)

Where do you live that you have those voltages?  AFAIK the US is standardized at 240v and 120v.



Highbeam said:


> 220v vs. 110v is an issue.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 19, 2013)

Close enough Nate. I have a hot water heater too.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 20, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> Kipor?​


 Still around I think. My favorite OPE dealer dabbles with them.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 20, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Where do you live that you have those voltages? AFAIK the US is standardized at 240v and 120v.


 
I'd love if my utility could actually deliver 120....  We get 115v on a good day, during AC season more like 110.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm usually sitting around 245-248v, so about 122-124v.  (Only reason I know this is my solar panel invertors track it and I see it in the reports)



jharkin said:


> I'd love if my utility could actually deliver 120.... We get 115v on a good day, during AC season more like 110.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems to me we're usually 117vac here ( battery is dead in my meter and can't find a 9 volt battery)  but I have measured 108/109 in the Summer  around supper time but it has been back up in the morning.


----------



## jebatty (Mar 27, 2013)

I have the Champion 2000w-120vac inverter generator, also works great and has an economy setting for the engine like the Honda. Maybe someone knows for sure, but I'm guessing that the electronic inverter steps up/down the DC voltage as needed to meet the demand, but if the DC voltage is too low to allow this, then the engine speed is increased (or decreased as demand falls) to increase the DC voltage so that the inverter can do its job.Thus, the engine speed may remain low on economy because the electronics can handle the load variations. I know on mine that if the demand increases substantially, the engine speed will pick up.


----------



## briansol (Mar 28, 2013)

lets hope your insuarance agent doesn't see this post....  insurance fraud is a serious crime dude


----------

